# Byron/California Aqueduct Bikeway



## tmanley

I heard there's a bike path along the aqueduct between Byron and Hwy 580 near Mountain House Road. Has anybody ridden on this path? Is it paved? Is it a good alternative to riding on Mountain House?

-Thanks, Todd


----------



## reklar

tmanley said:


> I heard there's a bike path along the aqueduct between Byron and Hwy 580 near Mountain House Road. Has anybody ridden on this path? Is it paved? Is it a good alternative to riding on Mountain House?
> 
> -Thanks, Todd


I'd be interested in the response to this ... I occasionally do loops out toward Tracy ... if this path extends i would like to know.


----------



## DasMud

According to my father in law that lives out in that area, all the aqueducts have paths next to them but are gravel as opposed to paved.


----------



## tmanley

From what I could tell, it looked like one side was a gravel road and the other was chip seal. I was too tired from climbing up Patterson Pass Road a few times to venture down the paths.


----------



## reklar

tmanley said:


> From what I could tell, it looked like one side was a gravel road and the other was chip seal. I was too tired from climbing up Patterson Pass Road a few times to venture down the paths.


A few times??!!  Once or twice every couple weeks is enough for me ... :thumbsup:

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/711115


----------



## tmanley

I was doing some repeats for the "fun" of it. Also wanted to get a better sense of the roads that are used for the Wente and Patterson Pass RR's.


----------



## reklar

tmanley said:


> I was doing some repeats for the "fun" of it. Also wanted to get a better sense of the roads that are used for the Wente and Patterson Pass RR's.


  Yeah, PP is quite a climb ... I can't imagine doing repeats on it ...


----------



## DasMud

tmanley, were you by chance in Disco Bay on Easter? If so, you may have been the nice guy that invited me on a real ride instead of being stuck riding the trainer for a bit before egg hunting with the kids.


----------



## tmanley

Yup, that was me. It was nice to park over at the aqueduct near Mountain House Rd./Midway Rd. and not have to deal with the dicey traffic between Byron and Tracy.


----------



## lakes road sheep

I have been meaning to explore this path myself. Isnt it supposed to go all the way to Patterson ? I cant find anything online about it. 

I have seen signs on Midway and on that bit of road after Corral Hollow near Tracy but never ventured onto it. It looks like it could be a real grind into the wind.


----------



## lakes road sheep

Starting to get information. There is potential for a huge ride here. 140 mile ride without touching a public highway anyone? Might need a cross bike to do it though 

You can start at Bethany Reservoir :

http://www.parks.ca.gov/default.asp?page_id=562

70 miles South we have:

http://www.parks.ca.gov/pages/558/files/sanluisSRA.pdf

"Part of the California Aqueduct
Bikeway begins at San Luis Creek and goes
70 miles north to the Bethany Reservoir
State Recreation Area. Rest stops are ten
miles apart, and bicyclists can camp overnight
in the Bethany Reservoir picnic area.
There is no piped water, but chemical toilets
are available. Riders under 18 years old'must
wear bicycle helmets in all state parks."


----------

